# CNC Milling Manual



## m_kamel (13 مايو 2006)

مرجع ماكينة CNC Milling به الكثير من المعلومات المفيدة 

وصلة التحميل بالمرفقات


----------



## yassine-maroc (13 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom jazaka allah khaira


----------



## شعاع الشمس (16 مايو 2006)

شكرا أخي، الملف مفيد جدا، ولو أنه لنوع معين من المكائن ولكن تبقي الأساسيات واحدة والفائدة منه حقا كبيرة
لك كل الشكر ومزيدا من العطاء وأجركم على الله
أخوك شعاع الشمس


----------



## ELNAGAR444 (17 مايو 2006)

رجاء متى موعد دوره ال cnc


----------



## ali_aldeen (29 يونيو 2006)

شكرا أخي، الملف مفيد جدا، والفائدة منه حقا كبيرة
لك كل الشكر ومزيدا من العطاء وأجركم على الله


----------



## diseil (3 يوليو 2006)

alsalam 3alikom

da7'lt 3ala elrabet wala yogad malaf 

thx in advance


----------



## ahmed galal (9 يوليو 2006)

ارجو الاشتراك فى هذة الدورة


----------



## souad belkhir (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا أخي، لم استطيع تحميل الملف


----------



## مهند المالكي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوان الملف لم ينزل لدي ممكن ارسالي لي على ال***** saifmohannad
وهذا ال***** على ****** ماسينجر الله يخليكم لان محتاجه اهوايه


----------



## عماد الدين73 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الملف غير موجود
نرجوا اعادة تحملية
جزاء الله عنا كل خير


----------

